# E53 4.6is X5 Alcantara seats



## dwornik (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a 2002 E53 4.6 X5 and it came with nice leather seats with perforated black Alcantara center sections. The lower drivers seat needs new Alcantara and I'm having trouble finding this material. The square holes are about 2mm square and there is about 2mm black between each hole. As you can see in the picture, this Alcantara has a white back up material.
Can anyone please tell me where I can get some of this material. I've tried the dealer and they say it is out of stock with no plans to re-stock.

Here's a link to my post on Bimmerforums asking the same question, but it has a picture of my seat. you may have to log in there to see it?
https://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/s...lcantara-seats


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Very unique! What's the design called, is there a tag on the inside/underside, maybe a part #?
There's a website where one can punch in your vin# and the site spits out all the info equipment/ specialties according to that vin#. If I should find it I'll add....
Cheers! 

Sent from my SM-A102U using Tapatalk


----------



## dwornikinvesting (9 mo ago)

I've been working with Graham at BMW Fabrics and he is been extremely helpful. 
. He has a perforated black Alcantara material with the M Sport backup. I bought some of this material from him and then separated the Alcantara from the backing, and glued the Alcantara to a white backup material I found.
Problem solved.


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow, I thought you were a gonner! Creative! Great thinking!
Hey, post a picture...


----------

